# Riding the Carolinian



## reving19 (May 24, 2011)

Fellow Amtrak riders,

I am going on a long Amtrak trip in July/Aug. this year. I am going to be riding the Sunset Limited, the Cresent and the Carolinian. I rode the Texas Eagle a few years back and am familiar with riding in a sleeper car and will have a room on the Sunset Limited and Cresent. However, on the Carolinian leg, I understand it is a day train and is basically like riding in coach. I do have a BC ticket. For those who have rode it before (going from DC to Charlotte) I'd like to know if you could share some information?

I did find this concerning the baggage --

Checked baggage at indicated stations. Limit 3 pieces up to 50 lbs each. Two carry-on bags per person up to 50 lbs or 28x22x14 inches.

But where is it placed? In a compartment above you or in a baggage car? Is it relatively safe to leave your luggage while you go to the restroom or cafe car? I will have a laptop and do not plan to leave it out of my sight. But can't haul the other stuff around (a duffel bag and a suitcase and maybe a C-PAP machine, depending upon if the snore guard I am getting from my dentist works or not)

How is the food in the cafe car? Pretty much like Amtrak food? (I had good experiences with Amtrak food on the TE. I have read other experiences not as good as mine on other trains)

The trip starts around 11 am and ends at 8 p.m. Good scenery I hope.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (May 24, 2011)

The Carolinian is indeed a day train. I rode it in coach, so I can't speak to the business class experience on the Carolinian, but I have ridden business class on other routes.

On the Carolinian, business class is 2 x 2 seating. You'll get a complimentary soda or so and also a free newspaper. Only people seated in business class can be in the car, so you shouldn't have a problem leaving your luggage in the overhead bin. However, if you have had your laptop out and visible during the trip, it might be prudent to keep it with you if you expect to be away from your seat for an appreciable amount of time.

Checked baggage will go in the baggage car. You drop it off before you board at the baggage drop at Washington. You will see it again when you get to Charlotte. Just like checked baggage on a plane. If you carry baggage on, it goes in the compartment above your seat or in a rack at the end of the car. If you have a large suitcase, I'd just check it, since there's no fee.

The food in the cafe car is like what you find in cafe cars across the system. I'm a fan of the meatball sub, but there are other nice options too. They don't compare to the dining car you will find on the long distance trains, but the Carolinian doesn't have a diner, only a cafe.

The scenery is all right. Lots of trees and farm fields.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## mflsjhs (May 24, 2011)

many may disagree with this, but i rode the carolinian BC for a work trip to raleigh a year or two ago. the BC is the whole car BC with 2 by 2 seating in my opinion it was tighter width wise than coach, but much more leg room. not hardly worth the upcharge. service was horrible. it was like 8 hrs on a city bus not to mention it was 2 hrs late. second worst service ive ever had on amtrak. worst being the Silver Star.


----------



## Acela150 (May 24, 2011)

mflsjhs said:


> many may disagree with this, but i rode the carolinian BC for a work trip to raleigh a year or two ago. the BC is the whole car BC with 2 by 2 seating in my opinion it was tighter width wise than coach, but much more leg room. not hardly worth the upcharge. service was horrible. it was like 8 hrs on a city bus not to mention it was 2 hrs late. second worst service ive ever had on amtrak. worst being the Silver Star.


If your saying that the seats are smaller in BC then the seats in Coach then that is completely false. The seats in BC are indeed bigger then the ones in Coach. If I were to ride the Carolinian I would most defiantly upgrade to BC.


----------



## VentureForth (May 24, 2011)

IIRC, The Carolinian BC is exactly the same as any other Amfleet II Coach. My experience was that the service was a skosh bit better than the Palmetto. That being said, I think that coach on the Carolinian is an Amfleet I, and in that case, the seats in BC are slightly better than coach - but honestly probably not completely obvious.

My biggest frustration is the lack of Business Class commonality among Amtrak's product line.

On the Carolinian (when I rode it 18 months ago), the attendant was an older lady who made no bones about it being "her" car. Reminded me of a Nanny from Brooklyn. Better keep it clean! Keep your shoes on, son! Coffee came between certain city pairs - not available whenever YOU, the CUSTOMER wants it, or if heaven forbid you ride between cities where she doesn't walk her cart down the aisle.

Not as bad as the Palmetto (which _had_ good 2-1 seating and located in the Cafe car where you could get your beverages and a privacy curtain in between but alas, no longer). The Palmetto has no discernable difference than coach. Amtrak knows, and doesn't care.


----------



## me_little_me (May 24, 2011)

It's been about 6-7 years since I've been on the Carolinian but it was not very good back then. Yes, it is just riding for 8 hours. On our first Carolinian, they had someone that served hot BBQ (if I remember, he was blind). Then they dumped him and went to Microwave-Man. At least on the earlier ride, you could get a decent meal. 8-12 hours of travel with only snacks and microwave food is just too long.

Edit: The blind cook may have been on the Piedmont. I've been on both.


----------



## VentureForth (May 24, 2011)

I don't think the Piedmond has anything other than free chips/cookies and beverages. It doesn't have a cafe/dining car.


----------



## rrdude (May 24, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> I don't think the Piedmond has anything other than free chips/cookies and beverages. It doesn't have a cafe/dining car.


That is correct, it doesn't have a cafe/dining car, but when I was on it a couple of months ago, it did have food available, reminded me thought of Southern Pacific's "Automat."
Basically, vending machines. Not very appealing at all. Per the Amtrak TT, here's the description:

Service on the Piedmont® (Trains 73 and 74)

® Coaches: Reservations required.

y Dinette: On board vending machines and complimentary hot beverages.

Amenities: Newly remodeled coach cars, onboard bike racks.


----------



## VentureForth (May 24, 2011)

Ahhh... That is right. I do remember that they started with vending machines. But nothing that I would consider to be "food". Still candy and chips.

I digress...

BC on Amtrak is a loser. They need to get their act together and offer consistent, excellent service.


----------



## ACVitale (May 25, 2011)

I actually ride the Carolinian fairly often.

The train gets a bit crowded in both Business class and Coach south of Richmond.

South/West of Raleigh it is VERY FULL and often SOLD OUT

Business class seating is 2x2 the same as coach.

Business class and Coach class are both in AmFleet I cars currently

The pitch is very slightly larger in Business class.

The newspaper, coffee, tea, water, soda is free in Business class. If the CSA is not available you can go to the cafe with you Business class ticket and get the free beverage on request.

The food really is NOT exciting. The dining cars on the long distance trains are wonderful. The day trains are not. Microwave meals are the norm. I generally eat the microwaved cheeseburger which is the least vile of the choices.

The big question is the price difference. Is it worth it... Well... I like the points but, at the end of the day it is NOT worth it for most.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## busboy (May 25, 2011)

reving19 said:


> How is the food in the cafe car? Pretty much like Amtrak food? (I had good experiences with Amtrak food on the TE. I have read other experiences not as good as mine on other trains)
> 
> The trip starts around 11 am and ends at 8 p.m. Good scenery I hope.
> 
> thanks in advance.


I ride this train from CLT to NYP often.

If you like eating out of a vending machine, you'll love the food. If not, bring something along to snack on.

Also, the cafe car opens and closes constantly, with an annoying announcement made a full volume each time it opens and closes. And God help you if you try to sit at one of the tables in the cafe car when they decide to close for one of their numerous breaks, they'll chase you out with a broom stick.

Scenery is blah. Not exactly beautiful but it's not hideous either. Just rural country with the occasional junk yard and mobile home park thrown in.

I usually take business class. The seats don't seem any different than the coach seats to me. Some on this forum say the BC seats have more legroom, but I've sat in both and honestly can't tell any difference. They probably do have a few extra millimeters room. I take BC for two reasons only. 1, it's less crowded and you're likely to have two seats to yourself to spread out in. 2. there is an electrical plug at your seat to run a laptop or charge your phone. So don't pay for BC thinking you'll get a luxurious seat or will be pampered with outstanding service, neither is the case.	They really ought to rename it, something like... "more expensive less crowded class". That would be more descriptive.


----------



## TVRM610 (May 25, 2011)

busboy said:


> Also, the cafe car opens and closes constantly, with an annoying announcement made a full volume each time it opens and closes. And God help you if you try to sit at one of the tables in the cafe car when they decide to close for one of their numerous breaks, they'll chase you out with a broomstick.


AMEN!

This really annoyed me a few months ago when I rode the Carolinian. Especially when the coach attendant sat a new passenger in my seat while I was in the cafe.


----------



## jis (May 25, 2011)

TVRM610 said:


> busboy said:
> 
> 
> > Also, the cafe car opens and closes constantly, with an annoying announcement made a full volume each time it opens and closes. And God help you if you try to sit at one of the tables in the cafe car when they decide to close for one of their numerous breaks, they'll chase you out with a broomstick.
> ...


Amtrak really needs to learn a few lessons from VIA where common lounge areas (and dome cars) are always open, irrespective of whether the staff wants to take a snooze or goof off or whatever. The other thing about Amtrak is that they seem to be good at making lots of pointless announcements, while when there is a real issue to talk about, there usually is more often deathly silence than not.


----------



## busboy (May 26, 2011)

When I rode the CZ a few months ago, I thought I'd go crazy listen to "mike in the cafe car" make constant announcements about opening and closing. Each time he opened, he went thru the exact same script of reading off all the menu items. My favorite was this one, made shortly after his morning opening announcement......"This is Mike in the cafe, the cafe car is now closing so that I make take my mid morning meal break".	There was of course a lunch break closing, a mid afternoon meal break closing, a dinner closing, and a mid evening closing. It totaled about 12 opening and closing announcements per day.

Funny thing was, when he made his announcements, they came thru everywhere at max volume, but when the conductor made an announcement, we couldn't hear it in the sleeper cars.

I say just open and close when needed, put a sign up in the cafe car saying when you'll be back and forget the announcements.


----------



## VentureForth (May 26, 2011)

...And don't close the tables. Why shouldn't a cafe car be accessible when the cafe isn't open? Not like there is another lounge on these trains.


----------



## SBN (May 27, 2011)

I actually rode BC on the Carolinian last week between WAS and DNC. The train left WAS on time, but wound up about 45 minutes late into DNC due primarily to delays in southern Virginia.

Anyway, I'll just echo the other comments. BC is a full car with 2X2 seating and it was very full, but at the same time, only passengers seated in the car came in and out. The seat was comfortable and having the power port is important for me because I can get a lot of computer work done and keep my phone charged and have Internet access that way. Also, I checked my one bag, and the baggage service was fine. The bag came back very fast in DNC.

The attendant, who was based in Raleigh, was very nice, though service only occurred during designated city pairs. And, yes, the constant opening and closing of the cafe car was very annoying, and, yes, the scenery is nothing much.

For me, I normally pay for business class on Amtrak trains because I like the reduced foot traffic in the car, the added privacy, and the power port, which allows me to be very productive. I agree too that the quality of the product is inconsistent, however. If you are not interested in those things, it probably isn't worth the sizable price difference.

Personally, I would take this train more if there were another frequency a day and if they could reliably stay on schedule. The current schedule makes it very hard to conveniently go to WAS for work because you wind up needing 1-2 extra nights in a hotel. That said, it is much more pleasant than flying, especially if you have to fly to BWI and wind up taking Amtrak or MARC into DC anyway, and you can be much more productive if you need to get work done.


----------



## VentureForth (May 27, 2011)

Thanks SBN, for a concise assessment. In the past, my complaints about the service got me a $15 voucher. Now, nothing.

It just upsets me that they know their service sucks, and literally refuse to improve. Not much they can do about the equipment - the system is strained already. But they can work on the personnel, but me thinks they are afraid of the unions.


----------



## DET63 (May 27, 2011)

Videos of _The Carolinian_:



Looks like mainly Amfleet I equipment. No idea of what it's like aboard the train, but you may see what it looks like outside a few places along the route.


----------



## SBN (Jun 2, 2011)

> Thanks SBN, for a concise assessment.


You are welcome. As I said, my biggest issue with the Carolinian is that it isn't well timed for business travel. Any savings on transportation to WAS are more than offset by the extra hotel nights. To get one full business day in the city requires two hotel nights. When flying, you can get two full days in the city for one hotel night, and it is possible to do a full day in WAS without any hotel nights by flying in and out on the same day. I much prefer the train over flying, but it really is hard to justify all the associated added costs.


----------



## ACVitale (Jun 2, 2011)

SBN said:


> > Thanks SBN, for a concise assessment.
> 
> 
> You are welcome. As I said, my biggest issue with the Carolinian is that it isn't well timed for business travel. Any savings on transportation to WAS are more than offset by the extra hotel nights. To get one full business day in the city requires two hotel nights. When flying, you can get two full days in the city for one hotel night, and it is possible to do a full day in WAS without any hotel nights by flying in and out on the same day. I much prefer the train over flying, but it really is hard to justify all the associated added costs.



For departures from Charlotte to Greensboro you can use the Carolinian or the Crescent for either AM or PM arrivals into WAS and back you get the option of AM or PM departures from WAS. You can do the same from Raliegh to Greensboro by taking Piedmont service to GSO and laying over until the Crescent comes thru (Not necessarily that convienent but it works)


----------



## Business Rider (May 14, 2015)

*************** NOTE - Four Year Old Thread ************************

I road the Carolinian Coach Class round trip from Charlotte to Rocky Mount. It had been a long time since I had riden a train. I actually enjoyed the ride. I was a little nervous from negative blogs on the internet however, I did not find any issues when i was riding the train. The attendants were very busy but would answer questions and the lady at the Cafe was very pleasent and cheerful. I liked being able to get up and walk around when my legs were stiffining up. The snacks were ok, not a meal but I did not expect that on this train. I will ride again soon.


----------

